# Place your bets, folks!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Spotted this today:

How much you wanna bet there's no locknut inside the cabinet?











This is the URD coming from the transformer......


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Yet another example of why expansion couplings should be used.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

$1 says no locknut but there is a fiber bushing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Let's x-ray the threads on the adapter to find out.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

around here that's the poco's problem and I don't think they give a **** about the NEC


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen this many times. Every time there was a locknut. They just pull right out.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

my bet says conduit contracted in winter, pull away from lock-nut inside meter can, and through years ground soil settled to the current gap you see.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

upon further review, i do believe those threads are damaged!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

$10.
No locknut.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Yet another example of why expansion couplings should be used.


Like this?







This not only pulled apart, but shifted over 2-3"!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

uhmmm, pond scum!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to short to be an expansion fitting. And the end is cut crooked. You got yourself a bell coupler there.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Will ya look at that!


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

LMAO, the locknut might be just sitting there, lonely, missing its mate. Doubt it though.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll throw in a random one, yes to a locknut, but only two conductors inside of it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ink&Brass said:


> I'll throw in a random one, yes to a locknut, but only two conductors inside of it.



You're batting 500 then.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Conduit is obviously safer than SE cable. Thanks for the pics to prove it!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm surprised it didn't pull the larger rings out. Locknut probably wasn't even screwed on.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Doesnt look like it pulled the threads does it?


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

480sparky said:


> You're batting 500 then.


:blink: :laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Yet another example of why expansion couplings should be used.





480sparky said:


> Way to short to be an expansion fitting. And the end is cut crooked. You got yourself a bell coupler there.


No, I didn't mean these were expansion fittings. I was responding to MTW (PrD) saying expansion fittings should be used. 
I was trying to show that maybe if expansion fittings had of been used on what I showed it might not have pulled apart. Or at least not that much.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Its not a bit unusual to find locknuts that will "push on" PVC connectors, or at the very least jump threads when trying to tighten them. 

Stamped locknuts pretty much sukk. The old cast type would pull the box off the wall or pull pipe/couplings apart.


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 23, 2013)

At least he pvc glued it!


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I did see $10 on the table.... lmao


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

eejack said:


> $10.
> No locknut.


50 locknut


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

360max said:


> 50 locknut


LMAO! I got $50 on the ln too.


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

I've noticed in recent years that locknuts, especially larger sizes like 2" and up, don't fit as tight. When I was an apprentice it wasn't uncommon to have to hold the locknut with a pair of channels while you spun the male adapter with another pair. Now, they're so loose you can't even hand tighten them without it jumping threads.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

even the small stuff is so loose its hard to get started right!


----------

